# suckling pig



## deanna (Sep 17, 1999)

How many Chefs do you think would cook suckling pig if they could find them? What types of restaurants would serve them?


----------



## deanna (Sep 17, 1999)

That's interesting. I am in Oregon, and I heard that suckling pig was popular in California Restaurants. Also, Chinese restaruants, here, are looking for suckling pigs for Banquets and Weddings and such. They can't find them USDA inspected. I think I could build a business on growing them.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I used to work at Les Nomades in Chicago and one of their signature dishes was roast suckling pig with dijon mustard. It was very tender, very tasty, and very popular. I am suprised more restaurants don't offer it.


----------



## deanna (Sep 17, 1999)

In your opinion, how large can they be? Length and weight. What does the perfect suckling pig look like before/after it is roasted? How many ways can it be prepared? How many will it feed? What is the cost? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## caralien (Sep 30, 1999)

I know that Watusi (Chicago) serves it, and generally they're out of it fairly early in the evening.


----------



## chef-dg (Sep 3, 1999)

At the hotel where I work in NY, we have suckling pig on the menu every day. It's boned out and stuffed with a farce and then baked. I feel bad because they are so small. It's almost like it never even saw daylight.


----------



## deanna (Sep 17, 1999)

How many of them would any of you use in a month if they were easy access(frozen) 15 to 25 lbs. at $4.00lb.


----------

